# Wiring 2ohm and 4ohm subs into one mono amp



## ak47fool (Apr 27, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how to wire my subs the right way i have an MTX thunder8000 4ohm and a kicker 06S12L7-2ohm and I am wiring it to a kicker zx750.1 mono amp. thanks for the help.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

right pos to left side of terminal, left pos to right pos of terminal...ta da, mono


----------

